# Τα νεώτερα & η ορθογραφία



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Πολλές φορές με διάφορους τρόπους έχω θέσει απ' έξω - απ' έξω αυτό το ζήτημα, αλλά με αφορμή αυτό εδώ, αδυνατώ να αντιληφθώ και θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος μπορούσε να μού εξηγήσει γιατί τα καινούργια λεξικά χαρακτηρίζουν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες παλαιότερες ορθογραφίες λέξεων που ήταν καθιερωμένες για δεκαετίες, ως εσφαλμένες.

Δηλαδή, όταν ολόκληρες γενιές έχουν μάθει από το σχολείο μέχρι το πανεπιστήμιο να γράφουν κλασσικός και όχι κλασικός, ξύδι και όχι ξίδι, γόπα και όχι γώπα, για πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους, θα ήταν φοβερά δύσκολο να γίνονται δεκτές ως σωστές όλες οι εναλλακτικές ορθογραφίες; Ή θα πρέπει να επικρατεί συνέχεια το αλαλούμ, ανάλογα με το ποιος πανεπιστημιακός κύκλος ή γλωσσικό ρεύμα έχει την περισσότερη επιρροή στα γλωσσικά ζητήματα μια δεδομένη στιγμή.

Περιπτώσεις εναλλακτικών ορθογραφήσεων που είναι καθολικά αποδεκτές σε ξένες γλώσσες, όπως π.χ. τα Αγγλικά των ΗΠΑ και τα Αγγλικά του ΗΒ είναι γνωστές σε όλους μας, βλ. για παράδειγμα colour (UK) και color (US) κλπ.

Αυτοί γιατί έχουν λύσει τα προβλήματά τους τόσο όμορφα και εμείς αδυνατούμε; Είναι τόσο φοβερά δύσκολο πια να γίνει ένα άνοιγμα που να αγκαλιάσει όλες τις εκδοχές, εναλλακτικές και διαφορετικές απόψεις και να αφήσει από εκεί και πέρα τη γλώσσα να αυτορρυθμιστεί;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Μπράβο. Καιρός να το πιάσουμε το θέμα στο δικό του το νήμα και όχι πάντα στο περιθώριο κάποιων άλλων συζητήσεων. Και να λάβουμε υπόψη μας κάτι που επισήμανα στις δηλώσεις του Χ. Χαραλαμπάκη για το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας: _*την αποδοχή διπλών ορθογραφήσεων*_.

Με οξυμένη (οξυμμένη) την περιέργεια για το μέχρι πού μπορεί να φτάσει αυτή η αποδοχή. Γιατί ακόμα και η ευρύτητα σε μια εναλλακτική προσέγγιση έχει κι αυτή τα δικά της πλαίσια, δηλαδή πάλι νομοθετούμε, δεν επιτρέπουμε την πλήρη αναρχία. Πού και γιατί εκεί μπαίνουν λοιπόν τα νέα όρια;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Σε πρώτο επίπεδο και λίγο βιαστικά, τα όρια -φρονώ- θα έπρεπε να τεθούν από την ίδια, την ζώσα γλωσσική κοινότητα. Προφανώς, ορθογραφήσεις του 1821 ή του 1400 τις οποίες *κανείς *δεν χρησιμοποιεί σήμερα δεν έχει νόημα να γίνουν αποδεκτές ή να αναστηθούν. Ένα πρώτο κριτήριο είναι η *χρηστικότητα* (και προφανώς γι΄αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας θα αποδέχεται τις διπλές ορθογραφήσεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει μια θεωρητική και μια πρακτική πλευρά. Μια απόφαση για την αποδοχή διπλών ορθογραφήσεων (και με ποια λογική --σωστά το λέει ο Νίκελ) είναι έτσι και αλλιώς σημαντική για τους μελετητές της γλώσσας και είναι εντελώς πέρα από τις δυνατότητές μου οτιδήποτε περισσότερο από την παρακολούθηση της σχετικής συζήτησης.

Για εμένα όμως, που είμαι «μάχιμος» χρήστης και --ίσως πιο σημαντικό-- συντονιστής χρηστών της γλώσσας, έχει σημασία πώς το σωστό «άλφα» του ενός δεν θα μπλέκεται στα πόδια του σωστού «βήτα» του άλλου. Έτσι, ακόμη και αν υπάρχουν διπλές και τριπλές ορθογραφήσεις, εγώ θα πρέπει να καταλήγω στη μια. Και όχι μόνο για τον εαυτό μου, αλλά και για όλους με τους οποίους συνεργάζομαι.

Και φυσικά, ανάλογα θα σκεφτεί κάθε εφημερίδα, κάθε εκδότης --είναι λογικό να πρέπει να έχουμε ρυθμίσεις ανά εργοδότη; (Ναι, το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν ήδη σήμερα --σωστό είναι);

Και στην εκπαίδευση; Το ένα σχολείο θα διδάσκει αβγό και το άλλο αυγό; Θα διδάσκουν υποχρεωτικά και τις δύο εκδοχές; Και θα επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα παιδί και τους δύο τύπους στο ίδιο κείμενο; Θα αποφασίζει ο διευθυντής του σχολείου, η τοπική κοινωνία, το τοπικό ΑΕΙ;

Αυτά είναι μπερδεμένα πράγματα. Μπορώ να καταλάβω π.χ. μια ρύθμιση που θα λέει ότι «δεν είναι λόγος ακυρότητας η χρήση παλαιότερης ορθογραφίας σε *νομικά* έγγραφα» (που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν συμβαίνει τίποτε τέτοιο), αλλά πρακτικά πού αλλού --και πώς-- μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς δημόσια διπλές ορθογραφίες; Στην ιδιωτική του ζωή κανείς δεν τον εμποδίζει να γράφει όπως θέλει.

Προσωπικά, δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να γράψω «νεώτερος» αν εργαζόμουν για τον Αμβρόσιο και «νεότερος» για τον Νίκελ. Οι προσωπικές μου «απόψεις» είναι αναγκαστικά «οπαδικές» και προφανώς δεν θα τις άφηνα να μπουν εμπόδιο στα επαγγελματικά μου. Άλλωστε το τι θεωρώ σωστό φαίνεται από τα ελεύθερα κείμενά μου.

Ωστόσο, θα αξιζε ίσως να υπάρχει μια ρύθμιση που να αποδέχεται π.χ. για τις δύο επόμενες γενιές ή για τα επόμενα σαράντα χρόνια ως ανεκτή για την επικοινωνία με τις δημόσιες αρχές κάθε προηγούμενη σχολική ορθογράφηση. Με ειδική σημείωση στα λεξικά, που να δείχνει τους «απερχόμενους» όρους.

Να την αποδέχεται με συγκατάβαση για τους παλιούς που έτσι το έμαθαν και δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν. Αλλά να μην τη διδάσκει στους νεότερους. Να δείχνει ουσιαστικά, δια του παραδείγματος, ποια από τις εναλλακτικές ορθογραφίες είναι προτιμότερη.

Και εδώ νομίζω ότι έχει υποτιμηθεί η σημασία της πληροφορικής και του Διαδικτύου. Ήδη, τα όποια λάθη στον Ορθογράφο του Word γεμίζουν τα ευρήματα του Γκουγκλ. Σε πολύ λίγα χρόνια (για γλωσσικές εξελίξεις), ορθογραφία θα σημαίνει αυτό που λένε τα δωρεάν λεξικά και οι ορθογράφοι (online ή ενσωματωμένοι στους σχολικούς υπολογιστές).

Όπως τόσα άλλα στην Ελλάδα, και αυτή η συζήτηση έπρεπε ίσως να έχει ήδη ολοκληρωθεί και οι αποφάσεις της να έχουν υλοποιηθεί. Νομίζω πως ό,τι και αν γίνει, δύσκολα θα γίνει συντεταγμένα συστηματικά και με τρόπο γενικότερα αποδεκτό.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Κανείς δεν λέει να καταργηθούν οι τρέχουσες ρυθμίσες, Dr. 7x. Μία κυρίαρχη εκδοχή θα υπάρχει. Απλά, δεν χρειάζεται να θεωρούνται εσφαλμένες οι άλλες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 31, 2009)

Στη μεταμοντέρνα εποχή μού κάνει εντύπωση η εμμονή σε έναν τύπο για τις γνωστές και θεμιτές διπλογραφήσεις λέξεων. Στο κάτω κάτω οι άνθρωποι, έτσι, αντί για σύγχυση, έχουν απλώς περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι "σωστοί" προς θλίψη ίσως των διορθωτών τους. Προσωπικά, βαριέμαι σαν τη φάτσα μου να βλέπω τα ίδια και μακιγιάρω τις γνωστές λέξεις ανάλογα με το κέφι μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κανείς δεν λέει να καταργηθούν οι τρέχουσες ρυθμίσες, Dr. 7x. Μία κυρίαρχη εκδοχή θα υπάρχει. Απλά, δεν χρειάζεται να θεωρούνται εσφαλμένες οι άλλες.



Μα «εσφαλμένες» ή «δευτερεύουσες» ή «απαρχαιωμένες» ή ό,τι άλλο να θεωρούνται, για εμένα το θέμα είναι το τι σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά. Προφανώς, έχει τεράστια βαρύτητα στο θεωρητικό τομέα της γλώσσας. Από εκεί και πέρα, η ανάγκη για συνεργασία θα πολώνει υπέρ κάποιας «κυρίαρχης εκδοχής» και μου φαίνεται προτιμότερο η κυρίαρχη εκδοχή *να μην* προέρχεται από εμένα --τον μη ειδικό εφημεριδάρχη, εκδότη, συνταξιούχο ενωμοτάρχη και εραστή της ελληνικής γλώσσας ή ό,τι άλλο-- αλλά από τους ανθρώπους που σπουδάζουν, μελετάνε, και ιδρώνουν πάνω στην επιλογή τους αυτή.

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αν εννοείς ότι οι ελάσσονες εκδοχές δεν θα πρέπει να γίνονται πρόσχημα για να κακοχαρακτηρίζεται μια συνολική δουλειά. Με άλλα λόγια, όχι επειδή γράφεις «πσάρια», δεν παίρνω σαρδέλες από σένα και όχι επειδή έχεις κάτω ταμπέλα «ορθοπεδικός» και πάνω «ορθοπαιδικός» είσαι αμόρφωτος, άρα δεν ξέρεις από διαστρέμματα. Μα το κάνει κανείς στα σύγκαλά του αυτό;

Από την άλλη, αν το σχολείο διδάσκει «ψάρι» και ο μαθητής γράφει «πσάρι» --τότε προφανώς κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν μια εφημερίδα αποφασίσει να τυπώνεται με φωνητική ορθογραφία (ή με αλεξανδρινή, το ίδιο κάνει) --τότε προφανώς έχει πρόβλημα ένας συνεργάτης που θα θέλει να γράφει «κανονικά».



tsioutsiou said:


> Στη μεταμοντέρνα εποχή μού κάνει εντύπωση η εμμονή σε έναν τύπο για τις γνωστές και θεμιτές διπλογραφήσεις λέξεων. Στο κάτω κάτω οι άνθρωποι, έτσι, αντί για σύγχυση, έχουν απλώς περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι "σωστοί" προς θλίψη ίσως των διορθωτών τους. Προσωπικά, βαριέμαι σαν τη φάτσα μου να βλέπω τα ίδια και μακιγιάρω τις γνωστές λέξεις ανάλογα με το κέφι μου.



Μπορεί να είσαι και αναγεννησιακός τύπος αν ισχύει αυτό που έχω ακούσει (για αγγλικά βιβλία) ότι οι πρώτοι τυπογράφοι άλλαζαν κάθε τόσο την ορθογράφηση των λέξεων για να μην είναι τόσο ανιαρή η εικόνα της σελίδας. Ίσως είναι απλώς ένας αστικός μύθος.
Προσωπικά πάντως, όταν λειτουργώ ως διορθωτής διορθώνω, δεν είχα ποτέ μου άγχος να «έχω δίκιο» -- το άγχος μου ήταν πάντα να υπάρχει *συμφωνημένη* ομοιομορφία (οπωσδήποτε στην ορολογία και βέβαια και στην ορθογραφία). Ως συγγραφέας ή μεταφραστής βέβαια, δίνω ρητές εντολές να μην μου αλλάξουν τίποτα χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν πρώτα :) --αλλά και πάλι, η επιμονή έχει και κάποια όρια, τον τελευταίο λόγο τον έχει ο πελάτης, ή όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα «εσφαλμένες» ή «δευτερεύουσες» ή «απαρχαιωμένες» ή ό,τι άλλο να θεωρούνται, για εμένα το θέμα είναι το τι σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά. Προφανώς, έχει τεράστια βαρύτητα στο θεωρητικό τομέα της γλώσσας. Από εκεί και πέρα, η ανάγκη για συνεργασία θα πολώνει υπέρ κάποιας «κυρίαρχης εκδοχής» και μου φαίνεται προτιμότερο η κυρίαρχη εκδοχή *να μην* προέρχεται από εμένα --τον μη ειδικό εφημεριδάρχη, εκδότη, συνταξιούχο ενωμοτάρχη και εραστή της ελληνικής γλώσσας ή ό,τι άλλο-- αλλά από τους ανθρώπους που σπουδάζουν, μελετάνε, και ιδρώνουν πάνω στην επιλογή τους αυτή.



Εδώ είναι που διαφωνώ κάθετα. Η γλώσσα διαμορφώνεται από το σύνολο της γλωσσικής κοινότητας, από αυτούς δηλ. που την μιλούν και όχι από τους επαΐοντες. Οι ειδικοί (λεξικογράφοι, φιλόλογοι, κλπ) παίζουν πρωτίστως και κυρίως το ρόλο του _καταγραφέα_ της τρέχουσας γλωσσικής πραγματικότητας, αλλά όχι του ρυθμιστή! Η συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα νομίζω ότι αρκετά έχει υποφέρει από τις παρεμβάσεις των κατά καιρούς ειδικών. Ας την αφήσουμε λίγο ελεύθερη να αναπνεύσει. Πέραν τούτου, κι εμένα ένα ερώτημά μου είναι τι θα διδάσκεται στα σχολεία. Και η απάντηση είναι: αυτό που διδάσκεται τώρα. Σιγά-σιγά και με τον καιρό και χωρίς άλλες παρεμβάσεις εκ των άνωθεν, τα πράγματα θα στρώσουν, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα πάψει η εξέλιξη.




drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορεί να είσαι και αναγεννησιακός τύπος αν ισχύει αυτό που έχω ακούσει (για αγγλικά βιβλία) ότι οι πρώτοι τυπογράφοι άλλαζαν κάθε τόσο την ορθογράφηση των λέξεων για να μην είναι τόσο ανιαρή η εικόνα της σελίδας.



Εγώ το κάνω αυτό και στις μεταφράσεις μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εδώ είναι που διαφωνώ κάθετα. Η γλώσσα διαμορφώνεται από το σύνολο της γλωσσικής κοινότητας, από αυτούς δηλ. που την μιλούν και όχι από τους επαΐοντες. Οι ειδικοί (λεξικογράφοι, φιλόλογοι, κλπ) παίζουν πρωτίστως και κυρίως το ρόλο του _καταγραφέα_ της τρέχουσας γλωσσικής πραγματικότητας, αλλά όχι του ρυθμιστή! Η συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα νομίζω ότι αρκετά έχει υποφέρει από τις παρεμβάσεις των κατά καιρούς ειδικών. Ας την αφήσουμε λίγο ελεύθερη να αναπνεύσει. Πέραν τούτου, κι εμένα ένα ερώτημά μου είναι τι θα διδάσκεται στα σχολεία. Και η απάντηση είναι: αυτό που διδάσκεται τώρα. Σιγά-σιγά και με τον καιρό και χωρίς άλλες παρεμβάσεις εκ των άνωθεν, τα πράγματα θα στρώσουν, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα πάψει η εξέλιξη.





drsiebenmal said:


> ...από τους ανθρώπους που σπουδάζουν, *μελετάνε*, και ιδρώνουν πάνω στην επιλογή τους αυτή...



Μα...δεν διαφωνούμε! Έγραψα «μελετάνε» --και προφανώς δεν εννοώ όπως οι καλόγεροι στο Μεσαίωνα, ψάχνοντας μέσα στις βιβλιοθήκες για τσιτάτα του θείου Αριστοτέλη, αλλά όπως περιγράφεις εσύ, βγαίνοντας στην κοινωνία να βλέπουν τι γίνεται, τι εξελίξεις υπάρχουν, πώς λύνονται οι αυξημένες σημερινές ανάγκες επικοινωνίας. Το πώς παίρνονται οι τελικές αποφάσεις μοιάζει πιο πολύ θέμα (αναγκαίας) πολιτικής παρά επιστήμης.

Το πιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα μου φαίνεται αν οι πρωτόφαντες εξωτερικές πιέσεις (η επικοινωνία με πιο πολλές από ποτέ ξένες γλώσσες και κουλτούρες, τα καινούργια πράγματα, η άμεση παγκόσμια επικοινωνία με το Διαδίκτυο) δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να μην υπάρχουν παρεμβάσεις, να λειτουργούν τα πράγματα σιγά-σιγά. Εδώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα μου φαίνεται αν οι πρωτόφαντες εξωτερικές πιέσεις (η επικοινωνία με πιο πολλές από ποτέ ξένες γλώσσες και κουλτούρες, τα καινούργια πράγματα, η άμεση παγκόσμια επικοινωνία με το Διαδίκτυο) δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να μην υπάρχουν παρεμβάσεις, να λειτουργούν τα πράγματα σιγά-σιγά. Εδώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.



Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα επηρεάσει άμεσα προβλήματα του τύπου νεώτερος ή νεότερος.


----------

